

Tell HN: RTP Hackers & Founders Meetup this week - mindcrime

Just a friendly reminder: there will be an RTP Hackers &#38; Founders Meetup this coming Friday, the 17th of Dec., 2010, at O'Malley's Tavern in Raleigh (of Glenwood Avenue, a couple of miles north of Crabtree Valley Mall).<p>Start time is at ~6:30PM, and we'll be there until people get tired, or the bar closes, or whatever.  Please come join us and talk hacking, startups, etc.
======
mindcrime
RSVP here: [http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/15690999...](http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-
Founders/calendar/15690999/)

